
Ask HN: What are some good open source video-on-demand streaming software? - chirau
I have acquired a number of licenses for a lot of digital content and want to start a small service, not as big as but similar to maybe netflix or HBO Go etc. Any suggestions would be very welcome :)
======
partisan
As a follow-on, if one wanted to create a service like YouTube in 2016, what
technologies/frameworks would one use?

~~~
partisan
And to answer the question, Clipbucket looks like a viable option.

